# Got my first Top Bar hive up...



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...
Just wanted to share my pride for my first home build top bar hive...
Hope the ladies will do well in it...
As soon i find out why i get error message when uploading pics i will add pcis as well
Anyone else here with Top Bars?
Trying outside file hoster
https://imgur.com/a/KoCBAYS


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome. I’ve got a long hive that I got foundationless franes in but they are langstroth sith a starter strip. I put a swRm that I caught in mine. So far so good


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice setup.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

there you go.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Very nice. Anxious to see them take up housekeeping.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

It looks good. I like the roof over it. I attended a beekeeping meeting last night where the topic was top bar hives. Where did you get your plans?


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello and thx for the responses...was unfortunately little busy letely, so iw as unable to answer til now
I thought the extra roof makes it more convenient for me, in case it is just burning or poring down on me and i have to inspect.
Also keeps some more elements off it
The plans are a mixture of John Peters 



 and other ideas...mine is less deep but some wider...gives the comb more base and less depth which should lead to more stability/weight tolerance...
And i made it "free hanging"...just connect with 4 screws to the side pillars, so that it can dry all way around all your around...wood on wood is always a great place for decay or bugs to life...so even for ant, i would just need to cover the four screws with grease and would be ant free.
I went without window, and i am still not sure if i should close the bottom board or no...everyone you ask, gives different answer...but thats the beekeeping business...everyone does it slightly different..
Everything together was 56 bucks...so i my eyes the cheapest/budget friendly way to keep bees...and the natural foundation less comb makes me hope to have mites somewhat under control due to cell size and less pesticides in the comb since they redo it every time you harvest


----------

